# Look what arrived today!!!!!!!



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

Congratulations! What a spectacular dog!


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

uh oh. looks like i have to post this again:

:canada::canada::canada::first:


i hope you realize that the canada emoji is right next to the cannabis one. better hope my dyslexia doesn't kick in!

congrats again to a beautiful boy.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

patk said:


> uh oh. looks like i have to post this again:
> 
> :canada::canada::canada::first:
> 
> ...


Hahahaha! It would be ok. After hanging out with tons of potheads, I am pro legalization, so would not be remotely offended. Although people might get the wrong idea...Thanks for the giggle!


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Congratulations. It is so sweet when it is finally official. Handsome boy!


----------



## UKtwa (Jan 8, 2015)

a big congrats. beautiful


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

Many congratulations! He is one handsome boy.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)




----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Way to go.? a big Congratulations.


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Congratulations! Jamieson is one stunning boy!

Sylvia & the Girls!


----------



## cindyreef (Sep 28, 2012)

Congrats. You should be so proud.  Wow! He is stunning.


----------



## mom2m (Dec 24, 2014)

AWESOME! Congratulations!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

We are beyond thrilled. Now we are getting him ready for PCA and a trip from there to Canada in pursuit of his Canadian Championship. He is a special boy!


----------

